# Medic Programs Socal



## MusicMedic (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys im looking into going into medic school here in socal after the spring semester

i work fulltime (graveyards 12am-8am) so i have the days free

i was looking into Mt. Sac but i cant find their daily schedule anywhere? are they M-F?

what are some good suggestions for medic school, Part time or Full time that would work with my schedule?

and does NCTI have any financial aid? because i really cant afford to shell out 10K

ive taken Anatomy and currently am taking Micro and plan to take Physio next semester.. ( i also took biochem last semester)

thanks


----------



## terrible one (Oct 27, 2011)

Am I reading this right midnight to 8am? When are you planning to go to school 9am-5pm? Sorry to burst your bubble but there is no way you can attend a fulltime program and work nights FT.
Either go PT or quit

and as far as I know NCTI does not offer financial aide. Could be wrong though


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 27, 2011)

unfortunately i wont be able to quit my job.. i have too many bills.. 
theres a chance i might be able to PT but that will be cutting it close.. 

i was hoping i could go to school right after work, ive done it before (while its pretty hard its do-able). 
i think PT Medic school would be better though as i could probably switch around my days off and go when i dont have work.. 

I know Crafton hills has a PT Medic program so does NCTI are there any others in the area?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 27, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> unfortunately i wont be able to quit my job.. i have too many bills..
> theres a chance i might be able to PT but that will be cutting it close..
> 
> i was hoping i could go to school right after work, ive done it before (while its pretty hard its do-able).
> ...



Crafton hills part time medic school has you go to school 3 times a week normal Monday-Thursday. The exact times I'm not entirely sure on but I believe it's from 9am-5pm.


----------



## terrible one (Oct 27, 2011)

I would highly be against a midnight to 8am job and 9-5pm school. Your body needs rest and even though your sleeping schedule gets jacked in medic school you will not be able to function like that for very long. Then you've sunk thousands of dollars and time into school just to fail out. Not worth it. There was one kid in my school that attempted this and he failed out in two weeks.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 28, 2011)

Mt SAC runs a 4 or 5 day a week schedule from 0800 - 1700. To attend you will have to sign a contract agreeing to not work during the program. It is too time intensive anyways for you to be successful with that work schedule.


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Oct 29, 2011)

firefite said:


> Crafton hills part time medic school has you go to school 3 times a week normal Monday-Thursday. The exact times I'm not entirely sure on but I believe it's from 9am-5pm.



This, or sac other than that I would avoid so cal. Every where else is geared towards fire, meaning you'll learn the just enough to allow you to pass national. NCTI don't know much only word of mouth and what is written on the interweb.


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 30, 2011)

does anyone have any info on Southwestern college's medic program? their link for the info pack pdf is down so i cant gather much info
hows their scedule? if it works im willing to make the drive down to otay mesa


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Oct 30, 2011)

By word of mouth, crafton has a great program and wonderful instructors.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 30, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> By word of mouth, crafton has a great program and wonderful instructors.



I know for a fact that their EMT program is great and has wonderful instructors, myself included :rofl:


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Oct 31, 2011)

firefite said:


> I know for a fact that their EMT program is great and has wonderful instructors, myself included :rofl:



Thats a bias reply!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> Thats a bias reply!



Nooo....


----------



## Imacho (Oct 31, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> Hey guys im looking into going into medic school here in socal after the spring semester
> 
> i work fulltime (graveyards 12am-8am) so i have the days free
> 
> ...



RCC. It's at the Ben Clark Public Safety Training Center.  I went there. Next Class starts in August next year. 
Financial aid is available and is the cheapest program around. They employ top quality instructors.


----------



## BF2BC EMT (Oct 31, 2011)

RCC or ROTC?


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Oct 31, 2011)

Imacho said:


> RCC. It's at the Ben Clark Public Safety Training Center.  I went there. Next Class starts in August next year.
> Financial aid is available and is the cheapest program around. They employ top quality instructors.



Riverside community college? 
Is that the one where the facilities used are in Moreno valley?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know a whole lot about it other than one of our medics went there and is a good medic but I'm pretty sure the Daniel Freeman school offers financial aid.

From what I have read almost all of their classes are filled with firefighters from other city or county, though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 31, 2011)

BrushBunny91 said:


> Riverside community college?
> Is that the one where the facilities used are in Moreno valley?



Yes


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a Mt. SAC grad.

You cannot work while attending that program. It's Monday-Friday, 0800-1700. Sometimes you have Wednesdays off...emphasis on _*sometimes*_.

Even if you could somehow manage a work schedule on top of the academic schedule, the school itself will not allow you to work while attending the program. If they find out you're working (and it has happened in the past) they will drop you from the program.

If money is a problem I actually would not go to paramedic school. If I were in your situation, I would take out some student loans (in addition to whatever you can get from FAFSA and Cal Grants) and go to nursing school. Nursing is a much better career option and you are allowed to challenge the NREMT and get a paramedic license in California. Much better option and one I wish I did.


----------

